# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Arc Pendant, smart pendant, Arc Wearables, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

facebook.com/arcwearables

twitter.com/arcwearables

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable Finalists - Meet Team Arc Pendant 

 Published on Oct 30, 2014




> Team Arc Pendant has developed a necklace prototype that will take voice commands, monitor your body, and help you navigate. The team will be presenting their prototype for the Intel Make It Wearable challenge finale on November 3, 2014 in San Francisco.

----------

